# Best steak house in Las Vegas?



## PerryM (Aug 26, 2007)

We will be celebrating our son’s 21st birthday over the Thanksgiving holiday at Las Vegas and would like to take him and his frat brother to the best steak house in Vegas.  Already have reservations for Ruth’s Chris – just wondering if there was something much better for a little bit more money.

If you have any ideas for another place 2 frat brothers, a mom and dad could have a great dinner I'm open for suggestions.  We will be there Thanksgiving day until Sunday afternoon.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 26, 2007)

When we got married in Vegas we had our celebratory dinner that evening at the steakhouse in the Excaliber.  It was outstanding and well worth the pricey menu.  I don't recall the name of it, but if it is still there, you should be able to find it on their website.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2007)

Craft Steak in MGM or Delmonico's in the Venetian would probably be on my list. The Steakhouse in Circus Circus has always been reputed to be the best but, I just can't bring myself to go into Circus Circus for fine dining.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> When we got married in Vegas we had our celebratory dinner that evening at the steakhouse in the Excaliber.  It was outstanding and well worth the pricey menu.  I don't recall the name of it, but if it is still there, you should be able to find it on their website.



Camalot is the steak house in Excalibur.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 26, 2007)

what kind of steak are you interested in?

i would almost be positive you can get better value elsewhere. although i dont remember for sure if ruth chris in vegas was regarded well or not.

i agree with doug re fine dining. my uncle paid a fortune at the hilton, and it was not bad, but just average. all the prices in vegas, except at the high end, and extremely low end, seem to be really inflated IMHO.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Delmonico's is really nice, and seems to me to be a little less "usual" than Ruth Chris.


----------



## PerryM (Aug 26, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> what kind of steak are you interested in?
> 
> i would almost be positive you can get better value elsewhere. although i dont remember for sure if ruth chris in vegas was regarded well or not.
> 
> i agree with doug re fine dining. my uncle paid a fortune at the hilton, and it was not bad, but just average. all the prices in vegas, except at the high end, and extremely low end, seem to be really inflated IMHO.



We eat at Outback Steakhouse once a week - love the place.

Ruth's Chris is our treat while in Maui.  They used to have one in St. Louis, got rid of it, and now it's back - never go there.

We don't want a $100 a plate meal - Ruth's Chris in Maui is about $50 each. So something about $75 but twice a great is what I'm looking for. (Sorry, I'm an engineer and that's how I think).


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 26, 2007)

The Prime Steakhouse as the Bellagio is good (ask for a view of the water show). We also liked Delmonico's (no view). Next time we're there we may try SmithAndWollensky ...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 26, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Camalot is the steak house in Excalibur.




Thanks Doug . . . that's right!

I must add that the "entertainment" at dinner was also part of the ambiance of the evening.  The chef brought out the meats for us to select from.  He then prepared our meal table-side.  We had the steak diane, which was outstanding. We also had banana's foster which was also prepared tableside.

The dinner, in total (inc. tax and tip) was around $120 for the two of us, including an adult beverage or two.

p.s.  Here is the link to the IgoUgo review I wrote on our experience there:
http://www.igougo.com/travelcontent/journalEntryFreeForm.aspx?EntryID=33341


----------



## jancpa (Aug 26, 2007)

There is also a Morton's Steakhouse on Flamingo Road not too far from the Strip.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 26, 2007)

thats how i think too sometimes perry 

on zagat >
- prime ~ $80 (highest rated in every category) ("jacket preferred" - one of 3 places that "suggest" a dress code - only 2 actually enforce one)
- delmonico's ~ $70 (just below prime)
- ruth chris ~ $60 (considerably lower)

morton's is nothing like it used to be IMHO. i like the capitol grille, but all those chains really vary depending on location, although it appears that capitol grille is the most consistent (also the smallest though) i would agree with others above - go with a hotel restaurant, not a chain.


----------



## Ron_L (Aug 26, 2007)

We ate at Delmonico this past Monday for my wife's birthday.  Two steak dinners, a shared salad, two shared veggies and two drinks each came out to $180 plus tip.  The food was fantastic and we had more than enough to fill us up.  They also have added a specialty coffee menu that includes to custom blends and four single origin coffees.  The service was top notch!


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought that:

Craftsteak was overrated.

Lawry's was the best

The Range at Harrah's was very good.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 26, 2007)

How about Capital Grille?  It is at the North end of Fashion Show Mall, with its own valet & elevator.  I've mystery shopped it twice.  The food and service are impeccable.  Steaks are melt in your mouth tender.  There are tables you can reserve which overlook Wynn and the Strip.  To give you an idea of service, if you take leftovers home, they come in a bag with a note from the chef, telling you how pleased he is that you liked the food enough to take it home.

I almost forgot...the waiter gives you their business card at the end of the meal, so you can call them direct on your next visit!

Dress code is casual, they say its in a tourist area so it is hard to insist on anything specific.

We had two glasses of wine, an appetizer, salad, two entrees, two sides, and one dessert.  The bill was $160.  It was wonderful.

BTW, I've eaten at Delmonico.  Its pretty darn good, too.  But Capital Grill was even better.


Fern


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 26, 2007)

have you been to prime fern?

good to know capital grille in vegas is really good. i was pretty impressed with their mclean location as well (MUCH better than mclean mortons and flemings) and hear DC is also fantastic.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2007)

PerryM said:


> We eat at Outback Steakhouse once a week - love the place.
> 
> Ruth's Chris is our treat while in Maui.  They used to have one in St. Louis, got rid of it, and now it's back - never go there.
> 
> We don't want a $100 a plate meal - Ruth's Chris in Maui is about $50 each. So something about $75 but twice a great is what I'm looking for. (Sorry, I'm an engineer and that's how I think).



For the most part you'll be hard pressed for find that $100 pp steak dinner. Oh, they're out there but most menus we've looked at will have the steak priced in the $30 to $50 range (unless it's a kobe steak). But, keep in mind that many of these restaurants are ala carte. Sides can run $6.50 and up. However many of these sides are adaquate for two people. Generally we'll order two main entree's, two sides and a bottle of water. Meals for the two of us, including tip, will run $100 to $150. At Kokomo's ordered the prime rib (HUGE piece of meat) and the king crab legs, two side dishes, a bottle of water and one martini. I believe the bill was around $135 including the tip. At the Eifel Tower restaurant ordered a chicken dish, the lobster thurmador, two sides, a bottle of water and two banana soufles. I think the total was a little under $150 for the two of us. 

There are MANY very good steak houses in Vegas. I would venture to say that every resort/casino has at least one. Lately we've been picking restaurants for their atmosphere and reputation and sometime just out of curiosity. I like to continue to try new restaurants so as to be informed on as many as I can keeping in mind that quality/experience can change over time. 

Ruth's Chris Steak House is a chain that I can find in almost any major city, same as Morton's or Smith and Wollinski. For that reason when we're in Vegas we no longer consider those choices while in Vegas. I want to try to find something a little more unique that I can't find here in the midwest. I really enjoy the rare meal at Ruth's or Morton's (one bad experience at S&W keeps me away from them). I just like to try new restaurants not easily available to me at home.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 26, 2007)

I have to agree that The Capital Grill is the BEST. It will make the Grub Steak (Park City) look like McDonalds.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree it was hard the first time to go to Circus Circus for fine dining.  But, only hard the first time.  Best we have been to - go there EVERY time we pass through that town.  Filet - yum...



dougp26364 said:


> Craft Steak in MGM or Delmonico's in the Venetian would probably be on my list. The Steakhouse in Circus Circus has always been reputed to be the best but, I just can't bring myself to go into Circus Circus for fine dining.


----------



## PerryM (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm going to start to look at the menus of the places mentioned here.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 26, 2007)

The only steakhouses I've eaten at are Capital Grille, Delmonico's, Silverado Steakhouse (in SouthPoint, a personal favorite for price/service/quality) and Outback (only went cause it was convenient for out of towners...not my fave).

Many local friends like Hank's in Green Valley Ranch, which seems overpriced to me.  Other friends swear by the steakhouse in the Silverton, don't know the name of it.

Fern


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Thanks guys, I'm going to start to look at the menus of the places mentioned here.




Many of the online menu's won't have prices on them. I assume because they want to be able to change prices at will without hearing, "but on the internet it says....." On the other hand, most have their menu's posted outside the restaurant with the prices on them. I make it a habit to take a peek at a lot of those when we're walking by. 

Tao has prices online and I believe that Kokomo's also has prices listed.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 26, 2007)

*Hugo's Cellar*

The responses here are very similar to another thread running on sea food.   That said, I've been to Ruth Chris and it's very good.   It's also a chain and as has been mentioned, there are other places to take in Ruth Chris

Our favorite Vegas dining place is Hugo's Cellar in the basement of the 4 Queen's Hotel on Freemont Street. 

~$80 - $100 per person. It's very old school type of place without a dress code. It's been a winner with our friends and family for several years now. I've been told the seafood is very good. I usually go for their very very very good steaks. Reservations are usually needed.

http://www.hugoscellar.com/


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 27, 2007)

jancpa said:


> There is also a Morton's Steakhouse on Flamingo Road not too far from the Strip.



Might as well eat at Ruth's Chirs Steakhouse then or Smith and Wollinski. All are about the same.


----------



## Hoc (Aug 27, 2007)

You can never go wrong with The Palm (Shops at Caesar's) -- Classic Texas-based steakhouse.  Star Canyon's Cowboy Ribeye (Venetian, next to Delmonico's) used to be hands-down my favorite steak in Vegas, but it closed a couple of years ago due to lack of publicity.

The restaurant at the top of the Stratosphere has good steak (one of the better ones in Vegas), and an amazing view.

Lawry's is Prime Rib, not steak per se, but it is about the best Prime Rib you'll ever have anywhere.

My personal opinion is that Morton's is overrated.  I have had several mediocre steaks at various Mortons around the country, all for about the highest prices I've ever paid for steak anywhere.  I've eaten at several Ruths Chrises (not the one in Vegas) and have never been disappointed.


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 27, 2007)

Hoc said:


> Lawry's is Prime Rib, not steak per se, but it is about the best Prime Rib you'll ever have anywhere.



Agreed about the prime rib.  But the ribeye there is very, very good!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Aug 28, 2007)

Since you say you are not interested in spending $100pp, I would recommend the Circus Circus steakhouse.  The minute you walk inside, you forget you're at Circus Circus.  Very nice.


----------



## geoffb (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been told good things about the Pullman Grille at Main Street Station on Fremont Street but I have not tried it yet. We like the Triple 7 Brewery there so we will probably try it out next time we are over that way.


----------



## lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

Agree with the recommendation of The Steakhouse at Circus Circus.  excellent steak.  Second choice is Smith & Wollensky with excellent steak but quite a bit pricier.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 30, 2007)

I would avoid any of the chains such as Ruth Chris, Morton's, Outback ( hardly a quality steakhouse ). You can find these in many other locations. I would opt for something local. There are many good ones. Dining is not a very high priority with us in Las Vegas, as long as it is good and a nice place. We have excellent restaurants where we live. Our favorite steakhouse in Las Vegas is the Twin Creeks at the Silverton Casino/Hotel but it closed on July 31st and will reopen late this fall.

The Craft Steak house is very good.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2007)

*Great input!*

We'll be in LV next week for a very special occassion.  We love a good rib-eye and are leaning towards: 

1- The Capital Grille
2- Delmonico's
3- Ruths Chris (a favorite on Maui)
4- The Steakhouse (Circus Circus)

This thread could not have come at a better time for us.  Thanks for the OP Perry... and thanks for all of the suggestions.  

Kevin


----------



## Hoc (Aug 31, 2007)

Kevin said:


> We love a good rib-eye and are leaning towards:



I've not had the rib-eye at Lawry's, but I have had the Prime Rib there, and they are almost the same cut.  If Cluemeister says that the rib-eye there is very good (and he does), I would tend to believe him.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 31, 2007)

I vote for Prime Steakhouse in the Bellagio. Then on a second trip try Le Cirque, also in the Bellagio. Both of these restaurants have views of the legendary Bellagio fountains that are to die for!! Add that to great quality and superb service.

Also, for a great value, go over to the Famingo. They have a great steakhouse there that is very good quality and reasonably priced. Don't remeber the name.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 31, 2007)

thinze, have you been to the capital grille?

(wondering how food and service compare to prime)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2007)

Hoc said:


> I've not had the rib-eye at Lawry's, but I have had the Prime Rib there, and they are almost the same cut.  If Cluemeister says that the rib-eye there is very good (and he does), I would tend to believe him.



Good point Hoc.  Besides, I've always wanted to go to the one in the L.A /B.H. area!  Ahh, decisions, decisions.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 31, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> I vote for Prime Steakhouse in the Bellagio. Then on a second trip try Le Cirque, also in the Bellagio. Both of these restaurants have views of the legendary Bellagio fountains that are to die for!! Add that to great quality and superb service.
> 
> Also, for a great value, go over to the Famingo. They have a great steakhouse there that is very good quality and reasonably priced. Don't remeber the name.



The steakhouse at the Flamingo is Conrad's. We have eaten there several times and it is quite good.


----------



## kctab (Aug 31, 2007)

*Best Steak Value*

I've eaten at most mentioned including Nines at the Palms but Ellis Island top sirloin for $4.95 is the best value.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 31, 2007)

kctab said:


> I've eaten at most mentioned including Nines at the Palms but Ellis Island top sirloin for $4.95 is the best value.



We have also eaten at Ellis Island and will never do it again. The only good thing was that I won $350.00 while waiting to be seated. Ellis Island is cheap and that is all it is. If you want cheap and don't mind eating in a dive then Ellis Island would probably be acceptable.

This thread is about steakhouses for a special occasion and Ellis Island certainly does not fit into that category.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 31, 2007)

kctab said:


> I've eaten at most mentioned including Nines at the Palms but Ellis Island top sirloin for $4.95 is the best value.



If I took my wife out for a special occasion to Ellis Island for a $4.95 steak dinner, I wouldn't have to worry about eating anymore. Maybe when you're in the mood to save a couple of bucks but for a special occasion this place would be one of the LAST places I'd go. Right down there with McDonalds.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh come on, John and Doug--don't be such food snobs!  If you want to make the dinner at Ellis Island really special, you can always order the $9.95 prime rib that comes with a free draft beer! Now we're talkin':whoopie: 

It actually is quite good!


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2007)

PStreet1 said:


> Delmonico's is really nice, and seems to me to be a little less "usual" than Ruth Chris.



Had the pleasure of dinning at the chef's table at Delmonico - (Vendor sponsored)  Quite an experience with foorr to ceiling glass view of the kitchen

Didn't see the prcing but the private special room  option with the five wine courses for eight makes Ruth Chris/Mortons seem like a blue plate special

It's Emeril Lagasse's Steak house in addition to Emiril's in the MGM Grand


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 31, 2007)

> Didn't see the prcing but the private special room option with the five wine courses for eight makes Ruth Chris/Mortons seem like a blue plate special



chef's table premiums arent usually THAT high.
http://www.forbestraveler.com/2007/07/07071801_story.html


OTOH dining in the "wine gallery" @ what is probably the rest regarded restaurant in Washington DC >
http://www.mandarinoriental.com/hotel/535000430.asp
seats up to 22 people, doesnt take special orders, and minimum spend is $10K - absolutely ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 1, 2007)

Karen G said:


> Oh come on, John and Doug--don't be such food snobs!  If you want to make the dinner at Ellis Island really special, you can always order the $9.95 prime rib that comes with a free draft beer! Now we're talkin':whoopie:
> 
> It actually is quite good!



I had the Prime Rib which was quite ordinary. I don't drink adult beverages but did have their free root beer. However this doesn't alter the fact that Ellis Island is a dive.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 1, 2007)

I asked my daughter what her choice would be as she is into fine dining in Las Vegas. Her choice was the Craft Steakhouse at the MGM.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 1, 2007)

But you gotta lovr that root beer!  Brewed on site.  If its too much of a dive for you, go to Village Pub (there is one on Sunset between Las Vegas and Eastern).  They have the root beer and good prices in a better atmosphere.

Fern



John Cummings said:


> I had the Prime Rib which was quite ordinary. I don't drink adult beverages but did have their free root beer. However this doesn't alter the fact that Ellis Island is a dive.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Sep 1, 2007)

We went to Ellis Island once just to check the place out.  It gave me the creeps (and I like the El Cortez, just to put things in perspective).   

I am one of the few people, it seems, who was unimpressed with Prime.  The room was beautiful, but the food was most definitely not worth the price.  Same with Delmonico - I love Emeril's at the MGM, but I was a little underwhelmed with Delmonico.  Though I would pick it over Prime.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks cathy 

ouch, sounds like Capital Grille might have the best food/service then. thats somewhat amusing, i guess plain steaks just arent seen as worthy of attention in Vegas.

works fine for me though, since id probably be more interested in trying to find good Wagyu/Kobe.


----------



## PerryM (Sep 1, 2007)

*Capital Grill has won it..now for the frugal side...*

I'm the OP and we have made reservations for the Capital Grill -thanks everyone for the input.

Now that the highlight of our culinary part of the vacation has been established my wife and I will be looking for the frugal version of the Capital Grill for the rest of our stay at Vegas.  Our son and friend are on their own.

Some have indicated their preferences and my logic will be "What can we get for half the price that is only a little less in quality".  That is our next goal.

P.S.
Not just steaks but something that is not available in St. Louis.

Thanks for any input.  I'll be thinking of you guys as we eat our steaks!


----------



## Hoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Good point Hoc.  Besides, I've always wanted to go to the one in the L.A /B.H. area!  Ahh, decisions, decisions.



The difference is, with the one in LA, on any night, you will probably have a one- to two-hour wait for seating.  With the one in Vegas, because it's off the strip, it's not usually as crowded, and I have always been seated within about 15 minutes.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 1, 2007)

PerryM said:


> I'm the OP and we have made reservations for the Capital Grill -thanks everyone for the input.



I ate at the Capital Grille in Philly about two years ago.  Very nice dinner.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 1, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> thanks cathy
> 
> ouch, sounds like Capital Grille might have the best food/service then. thats somewhat amusing, i guess plain steaks just arent seen as worthy of attention in Vegas.
> 
> works fine for me though, since id probably be more interested in trying to find good Wagyu/Kobe.



Craft ( MGM ) and Conrad's ( Flamingo ) both serve Kobe steak.


----------



## opusX (Sep 1, 2007)

The best steak house we have tried is Del Friscoe's Double Eagle. Best steak ever. Best service ever. It is not in a hotel or casino. Fantastic. We have been to all mentioned here and they are all great. Del 
Friscoe's is a step above them all. Except to pay aboout $100.00 PP with a drink, wine with dinner, and an after dinner drink. Well worth it for a treat.


----------



## gores95 (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't know if anyone's mentioned it thus far but I had one of my best steaks EVER at Gallagher's in New York, New York hotel/casino.  We were all set to go to Stripsteak in Mandalay Bay (which is fabulous I have heard) but the prices were too high for a couple of us.  Gallagher's was actually pretty reasonable and again the steaks were outstanding.  They also serve sauces with the steak (Burnaise, etc.) that were really good.

Try asking your question on this forum:  http://www.travel2vegas.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## vacationlover2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I had my best ever steak at Emeril's in the Venetian.  It was spiced so wonderfully.  Oh, how I want to go back there!


----------



## Dottie (Sep 4, 2007)

I know this is not what you want for the birthday boy, but last trip to Vegas, I had a very good steak dinner at a Casino one block back from Hilton Flaming.  It adjoined a Super 8 so it is not the ritz.  Price was about $6 I think and it really was good.  I am sure Ruth Chris is better, but it was at least as good as any steak I have had at Outback.  I think I read about the place on TUG.  Thank you tugger.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 4, 2007)

Dottie said:


> It adjoined a Super 8 so it is not the ritz. read about the place on TUG.


That would be Ellis Island and it is discussed in some previous posts with "mixed" reviews! I personally think it's a great deal and a fun, funky place to eat--probably not a "special occasion" place, but a good meal nonetheless.


----------



## bobemac (Sep 7, 2007)

The Steakhouse at Circus Circus is run independently from the Circus Circus
Hotel/ Casino.
   It serves the best steak in Las Vegas, and at the best price.
Several locals had told me about this place. It's a legend among
Las Vegas regulars. 
   My wife wanted a good steak for her birthday. She selected a Top Sirloin.
It was the best we've ever tasted. It was so tender, more like a Chateaubriand,
and so thick.
   The most amazing benefit was the price, it was $39.00 including
salad, potato, and veggie. We had the same meal at another Steakhouse,
everything was Ala Carte, and the check was over $150 for two.
   You need to make a reservation, because it's not a large room. There
were a lot of folks who were disappointed because they didn't have a reservation.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 7, 2007)

bobemac said:


> The Steakhouse at Circus Circus is run independently from the Circus Circus
> Hotel/ Casino.
> It serves the best steak in Las Vegas, and at the best price.
> Several locals had told me about this place. It's a legend among
> ...



Top sirloin at $39.00 is not much of a deal. If you said Porterhouse, or Rib Eye, I would agree with you. Top Sirloin is the cheapest cut and is not even offered at many steakhouses.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 8, 2007)

I doubt it is the best.  I've heard it said that its very good, but there are others which I am sure are better.  The Silverado Steakhouse, which I mentioned earlier, is a Class A dinnerhouse, and steaks there come with a salad and side dishes.

Fern



bobemac said:


> The Steakhouse at Circus Circus is run independently from the Circus Circus
> Hotel/ Casino.
> It serves the best steak in Las Vegas, and at the best price.
> Several locals had told me about this place. It's a legend among
> ...


----------



## cphelps (Sep 8, 2007)

*Vegas Steakhouse*

The last time we were in Vegas we ate at Smith and Wollensky.  It is a very nice steakhouse but not rediculously priced.  I would recommend this place to anyone.


----------

